# Law aimed at helping families facing repossession 'will stop new lenders coming here



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2019)

*Law aimed at helping families facing repossession 'will stop new lenders coming here*

Charlie Weston has a piece on the new legislation based on an interview with myself. 

_Brendan Burgess said we need to make it easier, not more difficult, for the lenders to repossess houses when the borrower has paid nothing for years. 

 The Land and Conveyancing Law Reform Bill was first proposed as a Private Members’ Bill by Minister of State Kevin ‘Boxer’ Moran

Mr Burgess said the legislation was “completely unbalanced”.


“It absolutely ensures that no foreign lender will ever enter the Irish market so the Irish banks can start charging the highest rates in the eurozone.”


This country has the second highest variable mortgage rates after Greece.


Mr Burgess added: “This is an attack on responsible borrowers who will pay for this bill, not the banks.”_


----------

